# e-3 visa to green card for indian born australian citizens



## Jayanthkumar (Aug 30, 2013)

Can you please let me know how to get green card fast from e-3 visa? I am indian born and currently australian citizen.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You may get a quicker response if you post this on the US forum.


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

E-3 is not a dual intent visa so you need to show you intent to VO. To return back to Australia upon you job completion.

One needs to be in H1 or L1 to apply for GC otherwise in other categories it can be rejected under 245b


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ssrini said:


> E-3 is not a dual intent visa so you need to show you intent to VO. To return back to Australia upon you job completion.
> 
> One needs to be in H1 or L1 to apply for GC otherwise in other categories it can be rejected under 245b


You are partially right and partially wrong

Quoting Wikipedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-3_visa


> Although INA § 101(a)(15)(E) requires that all E nonimmigrants maintain an intention to depart the United States upon expiration of their authorized E stay, the guidelines issued by the USCIS state that applications for E classification, including extensions or change of status, cannot be denied solely on the basis of an approved permanent labor certification or pending or approved immigrant visa petition.[5] Therefore, immigrant intent should not be a bar to eligibility for E-3 classification.


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

And the Green card processing priority will be based on your country of birth 

Source : Visa Availability & Priority Dates | USCIS


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Getting GC for person born in India will take several years, so during this period if you go for E3 renewal, the existing GC process may complicate the E3 renewal.

Though GC application doesnt directly makes you in-eligible for E3 renewal, that will create more scrutunity for your case, like audits, etc.

If you are serious with GC. Go with H1 and GC route that is safer.

This forum will have limited response/information on GC stuff, check with other famous sites like trackit, britishexpats for more E3 / GC information link below.



E3 to Green Card - Page 3 - British Expats


----------

